# Tivo Premiere 4 with Lifetime and 4TB Upgrade + more



## fobia79 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am selling a Tivo Premiere 4 (TCD750500) with lifetime subscription and 4TB hdd upgrade. 
I also have a Tivo Mini and Stream for sale. I decide to post here before going to ebay. I take paypal payments.


----------



## fobia79 (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/222039975495?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

